# Camoufalge Walls



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

I have a job booked next week and the client "texted" me tonight and asked if I can do a room of camo for her boys, I said yes of course. It will be a nice change....and leaning experience! She though it would look awesome on my FB and website!

Looking for some advise and idea's for the perfect colors to use. I was looking online and found a few stencils I can make but it there a professional technique y'all can share?


----------



## A&E Painting (May 1, 2011)

Patience!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Was interested so I googled it and found a few links,
http://muralsandfaux.blogspot.com/2008/09/camouflage-wall-murals.html
http://painter-paint-house-home-wallpaper-faux-finishes-staining-fl.com/blog/?p=56

You probably saw them already though.
Let us know how it turns out!


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

What kind of camo? Lots of camo patterns out there. Army camo, desert camo, multiple hunting camos... I'm interested in this as well. I'm sitting here in my turkey hunting camo shirt actually.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Andyman said:


> What kind of camo? Lots of camo patterns out there. Army camo, desert camo, multiple hunting camos... I'm interested in this as well. I'm sitting here in my turkey hunting camo shirt actually.


Ditto, depends on what type of "camo" they want.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

I will know more on Monday!


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

In my opinion, if you want to achieve something like what RCP linked to, stencils are the way to go. Not much technique involved. I would just choose a mid-tone for the base coat, then have 3 more colors-1 lighter than the base, 1 darker and one leaning towards white. Do a sample board. Straight paint, no glaze necessary.Just spray the back of your stencils with spray mount, then use a small roller for each color to apply. Umm.... make sure to turn the stencils frequently to avoid a regular pattern. I would leap frog around the room, because you're going to have to wait for things to dry. And remember--less is more.


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

Fauxlynn's is probably the most efficient way to get it done. I used to paint camo schemes on helicopters for the military. We would have certain patterns to go by but it was all sprayed. No hard lines, kind of blended. LOL...overspray wasnt bad. Would be a pain in a room. Show pics. 
I always liked the two greens (light and dark) with a tan.


----------

